# Pen Display Case



## rsjimenez (Jan 8, 2014)

I made this case for one of my stores that sells my pens what do you all think about it?  It holds 36 Pens.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome job. I think it looks great. Stands look as though they will display the pens nicely. 
How long did it take you to make? 12x12?


Harry (wish i had flatworker skills) M


----------



## cal91666 (Jan 8, 2014)

I think that is a very nice looking case.  The only thing, if it was mine, I would have done different would have been to miter the top and base joints so the end grain was not visible.  Still, its very eye pleasing.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## eranox (Jan 8, 2014)

That looks amazing!  What made you choose to make the displays inside hold pens on 3 sides instead of all 4?  Were you originally going to make this a stationary (non-rotating) display?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments.



longbeard said:


> Awesome job. I think it looks great. Stands look as though they will display the pens nicely.
> How long did it take you to make? 12x12?
> 
> 
> Harry (wish i had flatworker skills) M



I made it over the weekend, I really can't remember how long in hours.  My wife stained it, then I put the glass and the hinges. one week for the whole thing to dry and all.  yes 12x12



cal91666 said:


> I think that is a very nice looking case.  The only thing, if it was mine, I would have done different would have been to miter the top and base joints so the end grain was not visible.  Still, its very eye pleasing.



I thought about doing it that way but since it was so close to Christmas and the store needed it.  I just went with dowels on the corners,  did not want to go into adding more work for myself.



eranox said:


> That looks amazing!  What made you choose to make the displays inside hold pens on 3 sides instead of all 4?  Were you originally going to make this a stationary (non-rotating) display?



Well I needed one side without pens so the person selling the pen can reach in and take out the stand.  no, it was meant for it to rotate since it will be on top of a counter and the person can get a better look in front of them.

I will make some design changes for the next ones and also I will go with a lighter stain.  It makes it really dark inside.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 8, 2014)

Lots of bolt action pens in there.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 8, 2014)

rsjimenez said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> 
> I will make some design changes for the next ones and also I will go with a lighter stain. It makes it really dark inside.[/quote
> ...


----------



## SteveG (Jan 8, 2014)

The suggestion: "..Maybe add some type of small lighting inside under the top and the middle shelf." Should be considered with care. Lighting in a closed case can build up high heat. For that matter, store lighting may also. Quality LED lights give off little heat. Venting may be needed. Food for thought.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 8, 2014)

Your case looks great, and seems to display pens well. I can appreciate your craftsmanship, and that same reaction will not be lost on the customer viewing and considering purchase.Nice work.


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks great.  Awesome work and detail.  Someday maybe I'll be good enough at woodworking to accomplish something like that LOL.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 8, 2014)

longbeard said:


> Maybe add some type of small lighting inside under the top and the middle shelf.
> 
> Harry



I thought about that but I did not put any lights because then it would limit the locations that the case can be set at.  Also did not want to have cords coming out of the case.


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 9, 2014)

great pen stand/pen box!

Pitoon


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 10, 2014)

Great looking display stand! Like the rotating design, makes the customers see all the pens. Very nice stain and finish too. Both you and your wife did a great job! I'm sure there will be a reorder.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 10, 2014)

Love the case. What I'm most impressed about is that you have a store that stocks so many of your pens! That's a great sale!:good::good:


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dan, you have skills!


----------



## Edgar (Jan 10, 2014)

Great job! What store is it? I wanna go by & take a look at it.


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 11, 2014)

What happened to the pictures?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 11, 2014)

beck3906 said:


> What happened to the pictures?



You must have been trying to look at them on your phone.  The pictures show up on my PC but do not on my phone.  I do not know why.


----------



## Curly (Jan 11, 2014)

They were showing on my iPhone on Forum Runner and my iMac at home when the thread started but are gone from both now.

The case was nice while it was there.


----------



## LanceD (Jan 11, 2014)

rsjimenez said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe add some type of small lighting inside under the top and the middle shelf.
> ...



Small round LED lights with a stick back placed right under the top of the case. They're made to place under cabinets to light up the space below. No cords, battery operated. A set of three at Lowes was around twenty bucks.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 11, 2014)

Same as what Pete said.
Lin


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 11, 2014)

Here are the picture again in a different format.


----------



## fitzman163 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great job that is just what I need! Any chance of meauserments or drawings on that?


----------



## longbeard (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Pete, thats what i was meaning when i said small lighting, not a 100watt bulb.


Harry


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 11, 2014)

I understand the small lighting also but I need to make them as easy as possible for the stores.  They are not going to be turning on/off a small light inside the case every day.


----------

